# ABS light coming on - 02 Jetta TDI



## Sarahs02 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey there, 

I'm new to the forum - and to VW in general. I just bought an 02 Jetta about 3 weeks ago. About 3 days ago, the ABS light came on. The ABS feel like they're working - stopping distance hasn't changed. Brakes don't appear to have any visible fluid leaking. Really the only change is that it got ridiculously cold out in the last few days. Car still seems to run fine though. I'm planning to take it in for a diagnostic soon, but I was hoping to get some insight here first. 

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

If the light comes on the there will be a fault logged in the ecu, the abs is disabled when the light remains on.

But if one turns the ignition off and on the abs resets, the fault code will still remain but the abs light may go out unless it detects a fault.

And if the light is off the abs is working.

Possible cause one of the abs wheel speed sensors.


----------



## Sarahs02 (Dec 27, 2010)

Any idea what the cost is to get the wheel speed sensor fixed? And is it a safety issue? The car seems to run and brake fine, abs functioning. If it's gonna cost me an arm and a leg, is it something that needs to be done immediately?


----------

